# LTC In Vehicle



## stu (Feb 16, 2009)

Not sure if this is the correct place to post, but this is a very large forum, so bear with me (and it's My first post).
I found this question asked on a gun forum I frequent. And I'm asking that someone here can put it straight for me. Then, I have My own question to ask also please. The poster asked the question:
"...is it legal for me to store my firearm unloaded in the locked glovebox of my car with the full clip (I'm sure the poster means Magazine) in the same glovebox?" "For how I interpreted the law it has to be locked/unloaded or rendered useless".
This poster got for answer's........
*locked container in the trunk, ammo separated
*applies only as long as YOU are in the vehicle. If you leave the vehicle it is 
against the law leaving firearm unattended
*locked up in the car
I'm guessing this is for a MA. Resident......we'll say a "handgun".
Can someone here explain the Law for leaving a firearm in a vehicle attended/unattended?

Now for My question.........
I am a Non-Resident with my "TEMP NON RES LIC TO CARRY FIREARMS *ALL LAWFUL PURPOSES*" for MA. I keep my 9mm on me Concealed till I get to work in Woburn. I then remove loaded firearm and store in a locked car gun safe I have under the drivers seat. Of course locking my car too. Am I obeying the law with what I am doing or do I need to separate ammo and firearm?
Is there any difference for Res and Non-Res.? And let's go one more step. Let's also add for a vehicle......a motorcycle, since the warmer weather is gaining upon us.
Thank you for your answers and Services.
stu
NH
(Lawrence, MA native.........ah the good ole days)


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

M.G.L. - Chapter 140, Section 131f

Gun Laws - Executive Office of Public Safety

hope that helps...


----------



## stu (Feb 16, 2009)

Pats2009 said:


> M.G.L. - Chapter 140, Section 131f
> 
> Gun Laws - Executive Office of Public Safety
> 
> hope that helps...


I checked, unless I missed somethig I didn't see anything that mentions a firearm unattended for Res and Non-Res in a vehicle.
Thnx. pats2009 anyway. I'll dig somemore.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

There's nothing in the MGL specifically for vehicles, other than that glove box 'storage' is a no-no as it's not an acceptable container.

Lock box or trunk...preferably both. If it is being transported (not on your person), it needs to be unloaded (not just the chamber) and in a locked container.


----------



## stu (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you.....


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

frank said:


> Lock box or trunk...preferably both. If it is being transported (not on your person), it needs to be unloaded (not just the chamber) and in a locked container.


Or equipped with a trigger lock...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

resqjyw0 said:


> Or equipped with a trigger lock...


If it's considered a large capacity firearm, rifle or shotgun, a trigger or cable lock is insufficient for transportation purposes. It must be in a locked container.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

frank said:


> If it's considered a large capacity firearm, rifle or shotgun, a trigger or cable lock is insufficient for transportation purposes. It must be in a locked container.


 It depends on if his LTC is Class A or B... if they have such classes for non-residents.

Assuming that he has a Class A, it must be unloaded and in a locked container if it's a large capacity rifle or shotgun.

If he happens to have a Class B (if they even issue those anymore), you would be correct that any firearm must be unloaded and in a locked container.

His question is for a handgun.


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

Probably not a good idea to leave a firearm unattended in a vehicle. Period.


----------



## stu (Feb 16, 2009)

DANIPD said:


> Probably not a good idea to leave a firearm unattended in a vehicle. Period.


Not to go off topic here and your point is valid. But you do need to leave the weapon in a vehicle unattended at times. I did somemore digging and found the answer on MGL for the question/s I was asking along with replies on this thread (again, thank you). Still trying to find somemore info, but I think I got it now.


----------

